# Sick chickens?



## IMakeMyOwnWay (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay, so I have a flock, a small flock of back yard chickens. They were raised up from chicks together, and I recently brought in a few new chickens that were roughly the same age as my first set. I have never noticed before the new chickens but I now notice that all of them have a pronounced keel bone. I know that this as a sign of 1)malnourishment or 2)disease. However someone else told me that many chickens, while young, seem rather thin, and it didn't mean that they were sick. I've done an organic deworming treatment, and they finished it with no problem and I saw no worms.. They have gained weight since then but I can still feel their chest bone. Do any of you know what it might be or what I could do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old? Up until about nine months the keel can be quite pronounced in some breeds. And some breeds have keels that are easily felt.

And so you know, there is no organic wormer out there that will remove an infestation. They can help prevent an over load but not remove an existing one. The majority of healthy chickens will self regulate and not ever develop a heavy load. There will always be some present, that's normal. If you suspect it might be going on take a fecal sample from several places and have your vet's office check it out.


----------



## IMakeMyOwnWay (Dec 13, 2013)

They are only about 3-4 months and are all different breeds including a turkey. I was mostly concerned because the first flock I did, (the one before this one) I lost all of them to disease. Their keels were similar and they were sneezing.. Would have never thought anything of it if I hadn't have had a Silkie, who was much more susceptible to disease then the other hens I had.. It got bad and we had to put the whole flock down. Sad deal. So when my frizzle first sneezed I got real worried. I was told it may just be the weather change and that was enough for me, but I'm still worried.. Is there any way you can tell the difference in disease or just being young? Is that something you just have to wait and see? They all seem okay as far as eating and what-not, but I would have thought the same thing last time too..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get now why you are very close to panic mode. But relax, this is very, very normal. I could pick up one of my Silkie boys at seven, eight months old and find him to be all keel and legs. My Silkies didn't fill out completely until they were over a years old. I have one girl out there now that is six or seven and I've always been able to easily feel her keel.

Just like us humans they will respond to an irritant in the environment with a sneeze or three. Its really nothing to overly worry about. I don't know what disease took your first flock but don't be looking for it at this young age.

If eyes are open and bright, they're eating and doing all the chicken things then all is well. 

There are enough experienced chicken people to help you through just about anything going with them. And if there are no answers forthcoming there are places that can be recommended.


----------



## IMakeMyOwnWay (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you so much, I really appreciate the feed back! That makes me feel better that it's so common that young.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Think in the terms of a growing puppy. You know they are all gangly legs and how their bodies look nothing like they did from the start? The fat little round balls stage, the gangly leg stage, and then our full grown dogs. Chickens go through those fazes as well.


----------

